# Tablet to use as remonte for 6D



## xps (Jun 22, 2014)

I am looking for an (non Apple) >= full HD tablet, sized 10" plus with an high brightness.
I will try to use the tablet as an remote for my 6D (macro, try to begin portrait photography).
Connection over Wifi only, no LTE e.g. is needed.

Do you know an good product for this?


----------



## tolusina (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm using an ASUS MeMO Pad FHD 10. I bought it primarily to tether to my 6D using DSLR Controller.

There are a couple 'buts'.
Most annoying is the poor implementation of WiFi by Canon on the 6D. To say it's is unreliable is being kind. It's very kludgey to set up, has serious lag, doesn't like to stay connected.
I've tried using the 6D's WiFi with four different Android devices using both DSLR Controller and Canon's own EOS remote, same frustrating disappointment no matter which combination I used. Video is not possible over WiFi at all with the 6D.

The other 'but' is about Android, specifically KitKat, Android 4.4.2. 
Verizon 'pushed' the KitKat update onto my Samsung Galaxy S4, at the time I though 'cool'. Shortly after, I discovered that Google Play apps could no longer write to the external SD card although factory installed apps still can. 
Google 'KitKat Sd card', the issue is not specific to any specific hardware or carrier, it's KitKat.
I've very intentionally declined updating the ASUS tablet.

Wired tether is simply excellent. DSLR Controller is pretty darn slick, has about 500% more controls built in than EOS remote, EOS Remote is rather 'meh'.
Helicon Remote is another Android tether app too, apparently very comparable to DSLR Controller though I've not tried Helicon. Helicon screen shots tell me I'm not likely to try it either.

Photo Mate R2 is on my wish list. One CR member reported it works as advertised though it takes high performance hardware. As I've not yet tried it I've no idea if the ASUS MeMo with Intel is up to the task. 
Photo Mate R2 claims to enable calibration the tablet's display, that single feature seems to me plenty to justify the price.

DSLR Controller cannot operate focusing if the camera is configured for back button focus, focus has to be on the shutter button. I've configured one of the camera's Custom Shooting Modes to shutter button focus, ISO 100, f/6.3 at 1/125, Exposure Simulation, full manual as my base settings as I'm always on a tripod when tethered, plenty of time to tweak to taste.

Pretty much everything one really needs to know about DSLR Controller is on the dev's app specific web site. There is a support thread on XDA-Developers, last I looked is was a single thread with over 300 pages, I don't look there anymore.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi tolusina. 
Are you sure you can't focus the 6D with BBF enabled, I know DSLR Controller says that there is a setting that may be problematic, but I just click ok and carry on with my 7D I will check but I'm certain it works with BBF enabled.

Just checked, connected to Samsung S3 and live focus just works, quick focus requires tap to start focus, tap to drop mirror back down but it did focus! 

Cheers Graham.




tolusina said:


> I'm using an ASUS MeMO Pad FHD 10. I bought it primarily to tether to my 6D using DSLR Controller.
> 
> There are a couple 'buts'.
> Most annoying is the poor implementation of WiFi by Canon on the 6D. To say it's is unreliable is being kind. It's very kludgey to set up, has serious lag, doesn't like to stay connected.
> ...


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 23, 2014)

I am using DSLR Controller with a 6D as well.
I concur with everything tolusina said about DSLR Controller and it's use with a 6D. I am very satisfied with the app. Looking forward to it going out of beta, but it fully meets my needs for now.

I too found the built-in wifi on the 6D to be disappointing. I think I found specs indicating 8Mb/sec. That sounds decent, but that's rated speed and not actual transfer speed. The raw jpeg that transmits for viewing takes about 10 sec. The connection drops frequently to both my tablet and Galaxy S4 phone when the camera is hosting wifi. I am using a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1" 2014 tablet. I mount it to the tripod using an Arkon TAB-804 and a Lindy OTG cable. Love it.

You could use a camranger if you MUST go wireless. Far better and cheaper is to get the TP-Link TL-MR3040 for $40. Same unit as rebranded in the Camranger. NewEgg lists it's transfer speed at 150 Mb/sec. I wouldn't know. See DSLR controller website.

BBF is as tolusia said. No biggie.


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Jun 23, 2014)

I use a Nexus 7 with my 6D, mainly for outdoor macro (flowers, etc.). Set the camera on a tripod as usual then retreat to a place where the live-view image contrast on the tablet isn't affected by the sun, e.g. under a tree. It makes macro work in those conditions so much easier.

I'm using EOS Remote. I find connection of the devices perfectly simple (actually completely automatic if I'm not in range of my home wi-fi).

Perhaps I'm just lucky but I can't recall ever suffering a drop-out or disconnection.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 23, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> ....Are you sure you can't focus the 6D with BBF enabled, I know DSLR Controller says that there is a setting that may be problematic, but I just click ok and carry on with my 7D I will check but I'm certain it works with BBF enabled........


I can say with 100% certainty that I have no idea. I do not recall ever going past the warning prompt to see what happened. I might have, but I'm at CRS age.
Once I realized that I was changing several settings differently from my non-tethered/hand held base settings and was annoyed having to remember to reset back, I set a Custom Shooting Mode set. Actually, I was delighted to finally find a purpose for the Custom Shooting Modes, hadn't done so before, had trouble imagining what they were good for.


----------

